# Reagan's Burial



## Guest (Jun 12, 2004)

Just got done watching the Ronald Reagan funeral. It's amazing to see his wife so strong!! Talk about the perfect funeral and the perfect place to be buried!!! Damn near brought me to tears seeing such a down to earth, great man being buried.  God Bless His Soul, God's smiling with him now!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

#1Waterfowler

Amen, I agree.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I was in tears, in my opinion history will judge him to be the most important man of the 20th century.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

I was a bit teary eyed myself


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

couldn't have picked a better place or time of day. simply beautiful. i had to grab the tissue for the girlfriend.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I was doing good until Nancy was touching the casket saying her last goodbyes and her family came over to comfort her. Lost it then.


----------

